# Gaggia Espresso Pure water tank leaking :-O



## alivi5 (May 6, 2011)

Hi All,

I would like some advice on my Gaggia as it's leaking water from what I think is the water tank. It comes out of the machine (turned on or off) from the back, underneath. I can't leave the water tank with water in it else it ends up all over the place. It still performs fine, just that I have to mop up all the time, so I've stopped using it. I've always used filtered water by the way.

If you look into the water tank housing it has water in the bottom. If I pull out the water tank and just put it on the counter top it leaks from the right hand side valve. The valve is simple, a plastic rod with an o-ring and a spring. So I guess either the o-ring has shrunk (maybe, as my Gaggia is over 3 years old) or the spring has lost it's spring, so to speak, although it seems ok.

Is this valve supposed to leak (I doubt it but I thought I'd ask)?

Where can I get an o-ring that fits this valve and or spring?

Or am I barking up the wrong tree and it's something else?

I have descaled it recently.

I've scoured the internet sites, including the offical Gaggia one to no avail. Please help, I'm bereft without my coffee!!!


----------



## manumarchal (Dec 24, 2011)

I have what it seems to be the exact same pb. However I haven't been able to find a fix for it.


----------



## alivi5 (May 6, 2011)

I was able to fix the leak only after taking the whole unit apart. Only then can you see where the water is coming from.

It's not the water tank at all, it will be either of the plastic round (one black and one grey) seals that the water tank valves sit in when the tank is in place.

My seal looked fine, but on closer inspection once removed, you could see hair line cracks in the seal that let the water through.

Call 01159 756151 for spares and they will send you a pdf of a list of parts and the corresponding parts diagram. It is item 28 or 32 (grey or black container seal).

I can only think that as these seals are plastic that they will eventually fail due to the hot water constantly being recycled through them. However, leaving your machine on for hours and letting the water run dry is probably the culprit!!!!

And yes, I did do that on more than one occasion. Now I am fanatical about turning it off.

Good luck!


----------

